# Finding a good vet...



## steltz02 (Apr 14, 2008)

This is going to be the first pup that I have had without the help of mom and pop, so I am looking for some advice. How do you go about finding a vet that is right for you and your dog?

Do they need to have lots of experience with Vizslas?
Do prices vary much between vets?
What kinds of questions should I ask when I call the offices?
Should I take a tour of the vet office before I choose a vet, and if so, what should I look for?

Thanks guys,

Matt


----------



## tbone13 (Apr 24, 2008)

Again, picking a vet is just like choosing a doctor for yourself. (although I actually don't put as much effort into my own health as I do for my dog!) But my the approach I took was to see what I could find online in my area, and narrow it down to my top 3. Then I started asking around to see if anyone I knew used and liked any of those vets.

If you hear great things about all of them, great, if not then you will probably cross someone of the list. I don't think you need to go for a visit before bringing your dog. But I would encourage you to treat this relationship as one that is constantly evolving. So if you decide on a vet and bring your dog for his first visit and he/she rubs you the wrong way, try somewhere new for the next visit.

Some people are lucky and find a great vet right off the bat, but you will definitely meet people who have had bad experiences. As far as the cost there are definitely some that are more money than others. In our town there are 3 big name vets and 1 is by far much more expensive. I think the only way to know that ahead of time is either ask around OR call them all and ask them all for an estimate on the same procedure. (i.e. getting your dog neutered OR on the less extreme side maybe a general health exam)


----------

